# where can i get a vr6?



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

i have a 1999 volkwagen jetta with a 2.0t v4 motor pushing almost 205K and i would like to swap out that motor with a vr6 at about 75K

does anyone know where i would be about to find a vr6 for my jetta?


----------



## BikeMutts (Apr 17, 2011)

Really?


----------



## CASH CURES A.D.D (Nov 1, 2011)

makes no sense.but go to the junkyard or order a motor from vw


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

ya why not?


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

orange_5129 said:


> ya why not?


2.0T is superior in just about every way except exhaust sound and minimal turbo lag.

Unless you DIY the whole thing, you will easily spend 10-15k on a conversion and end up with a heavier car with less power potential.

You will also need to reconfigure your suspension to compensate for adding significant extra weight to the nose. More braking power would be good as well. Customize or replace the exhaust. May or may not need a VR6 tranny as well ($$$). Plan on relocating the battery to the trunk to help offset the weight gain at the nose.

All said and done you may spend close to 20k to have a car with almost zero resale value. 25k will buy you a brand new 2013 GLI. (with all the tech improvements the last 13 years have brought)

If this is your heart's desire, go for it. Just be aware it is far from a practical project.


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

Waterfan said:


> 2.0T is superior in just about every way except exhaust sound and minimal turbo lag.
> 
> Unless you DIY the whole thing, you will easily spend 10-15k on a conversion and end up with a heavier car with less power potential.
> 
> ...


 ya but wouldnt the VR6 have more power than the 2.0T?


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

orange_5129 said:


> ya but wouldnt the VR6 have more power than the 2.0T?


In stock form, yes.

But the 2.0T can make nearly the same power as the VR6 with a few simple mods (software tune, intake and exhaust)

Do some basic research and it will become obvious.

goapr.com for a start.


----------



## mikIIVr6 (Dec 12, 2007)

just get a 2 door


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

thats the thing tho, my car is fully stock


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Pics of said 2.0t v4 motor please?



orange_5129 said:


> 2.0t v4 motor






Waterfan said:


> 2.0T is superior in just about every way except exhaust sound and minimal turbo lag.


It's an AEG or ABA, not a 2.0T fsi/tfsi motor. So no, it's not better than a VR6.


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

you what a pic of my motor? um ok but y?


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

orange_5129 said:


> you what a pic of my motor? um ok but y?


He wants you to realize it's not a V4 as you claim, but an Inline-4.

He's also teaching us both that your engine is not a turbo version in the first place (which I should have known):

In 1999 VW offered 3 engines in North American Jetta:
115hp Naturally Aspirated 2.0L 8-valve inline 4.
174hp Naturally Aspirated 2.6L 12-valve VR6 (narrow angle V6)
90hp Turbo Diesel 1.9T 8-valve inline 4.

In 1999, the only VWs w/ gas turbo engines were:
1.8T Beetle GLX
1.8T Passat GLS


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

Waterfan said:


> He wants you to realize it's not a V4 as you claim, but an Inline-4.
> 
> He's also teaching us both that your engine is not a turbo version in the first place (which I should have known):
> 
> ...


ok so i have a 2.0L 8-valve inline 4... meaning that if i wanted more power in the car i should stick to my plan and get a 2.6L 12-valve VR6?

and i know its not a turbo or else i would have known


----------



## CASH CURES A.D.D (Nov 1, 2011)

why dont you save your money and turbo ur 2.0 ?


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

CASH CURES A.D.D said:


> why dont you save your money and turbo ur 2.0 ?


cuz if i only turbo my 2.0 id have maybe just a bit more Hp then a stock VR6.... i could just get a vr6 and then supercharge, tune ,new intake and be 30 times better/faster than a 2.0 turbo


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Try the Mk3 Jetta forums for more advice.

Simple answer to your original question?

Find a motor on ebay.


----------



## digdugdagyo (Jul 25, 2012)

You could probably purchase an entire running car with a stock VR6 for less money than buying the motor and doing the swap. Just find one that looks ok and do the timing chains if there's no record of them having been replaced/repaired.


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

Why the hell is this in the motorsport forum?? This forum is poorly moderated because VW in motorsport is a joke now, too many people working hard to make there cars look cool and drive like dog dick


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

apexT said:


> Why the hell is this in the motorsport forum??


Completely lost Original Poster is completely lost.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

orange_5129 said:


> i have a 1999 volkwagen jetta with a 2.0t v4 motor pushing almost 205K and i would like to swap out that motor with a vr6 at about 75K
> 
> does anyone know where i would be about to find a vr6 for my jetta?


Eurospec makes new/rebuilt OE and built motors and transmissions. VR6s don't exactly come cheap.

http://eurospecsport.com/products/engines/standard-VR6-engines.html


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

bobsuncle said:


> Eurospec makes new/rebuilt OE and built motors and transmissions. VR6s don't exactly come cheap.
> 
> http://eurospecsport.com/products/engines/standard-VR6-engines.html


thank you


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

orange_5129 said:


> thank you


You're welcome. You'll find other motors on that same site just like the one you have now, and others built for more boost too. If I were you I'd get another one like what you have and just tune it.

The VR6 is pretty weak compared to a well tuned 2.0T


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

The junkyard?
BBM?
Eurospec?


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

bobsuncle said:


> You're welcome. You'll find other motors on that same site just like the one you have now, and others built for more boost too. If I were you I'd get another one like what you have and just tune it.
> 
> The VR6 is pretty weak compared to a well tuned 2.0T


i dont have a turbo... i have an MK4 2.0l


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

orange_5129 said:


> i dont have a turbo... i have an MK4 2.0l


Then do a 2.5L swap. It'll put your 2.slow to shame, it's cheap and its RELIABLE. 

BTW a 2.0T would be a turbo motor. A 2.0L is the naturally aspirated one.


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

bobsuncle said:


> Then do a 2.5L swap. It'll put your 2.slow to shame, it's cheap and its RELIABLE.
> 
> BTW a 2.0T would be a turbo motor. A 2.0L is the naturally aspirated one.


lol oh ok thanks and ya i know i just typed it wrong


----------



## SexyLoveCart (Jan 9, 2011)

Cool, just saw this thread and now have a sufficient amount of LOLZ for the day. Thanks noob.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

SexyLoveCart said:


> Cool, just saw this thread and now have a sufficient amount of LOLZ for the day. Thanks noob.


You had to learn once too.


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

SexyLoveCart said:


> Cool, just saw this thread and now have a sufficient amount of LOLZ for the day. Thanks noob.


this is my first car and im planning to boost it and take it to car shows someday,im sure ud had a dream like that too when u were young ....... oh and im 17 and i can bet u i make 2-3 times as much money as u... so shut it


----------



## PCF (Nov 7, 2012)

So take all that money you make and get yourself a car with the motor you want. 

You will spend way more money and not be ahead in any shape or form. Your looking in the wrong direction to move forward in.

Is it possible. YES. absolutely. But why spend $5k+ for a motor, suspension, etc and most costly labor... No offense, just doesnt sound like you have the know how to complete this task...

Now if all you wanted was to add a turbo to your existing motor, that would be a much easier and doable project.

In the end its up to you...


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

orange_5129 said:


> this is my first car and im planning to boost


You'll need a new transmission with a VR6. It mates to a different bellhousing than any other VAG motors. That's going to be another $3000 installed on top of the $4000 installed for the VR6 lockblock pre-built for boost.

If your car runs well, then just build out your current motor with the money you had budgeted for a VR6. A big turbo build 2.0L is going to be faster than a VR6.


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

bobsuncle said:


> You'll need a new transmission with a VR6. It mates to a different bellhousing than any other VAG motors. That's going to be another $3000 installed on top of the $4000 installed for the VR6 lockblock pre-built for boost.
> 
> If your car runs well, then just build out your current motor with the money you had budgeted for a VR6. A big turbo build 2.0L is going to be faster than a VR6.


 ya well a lot of ppl r telling me that adding a turbo onto a 2.0 would be better than the vr6... so im gonna do that instead, save money and have a better car


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

orange_5129 said:


> ya well a lot of ppl r telling me that adding a turbo onto a 2.0 would be better than the vr6... so im gonna do that instead, save money and have a better car


Build the internals and valve train (pistons, rods, valves, springs, guides) and then buy a big snail. You'll need to upgrade your brakes, clutch and exhaust too.

That'll cost you about 5 grand before labor, but you'll have a fast car. Be careful when you get finished though --a big turbo build hauls enough ass you can hurt yourself.


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

bobsuncle said:


> Build the internals and valve train (pistons, rods, valves, springs, guides) and then buy a big snail. You'll need to upgrade your brakes, clutch and exhaust too.
> 
> That'll cost you about 5 grand before labor, but you'll have a fast car. Be careful when you get finished though --a big turbo build hauls enough ass you can hurt yourself.


lol ok ill be careful  and i dont really know anything about the pistons and all that... like where id get them and all


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

who you have a v4 thats rare


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> who you have a v4 thats rare


well 8 sin lender in-lined 2.0l....


----------



## mikIIVr6 (Dec 12, 2007)

Just get one from dollerama dude!


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

A VR6 is a great engine but swaping one into your car isnt that great an idea. Just sell what your in now and buy a VR6 thats in good shape. I bought a 2000 with 70000 miles almost 4 years ago for $6750.


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

Goheels555 said:


> A VR6 is a great engine but swaping one into your car isnt that great an idea. Just sell what your in now and buy a VR6 thats in good shape. I bought a 2000 with 70000 miles almost 4 years ago for $6750.


i know thats what im going to do


----------



## new2FWD (Mar 24, 2012)

you should swap in a new VR6


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

new2FWD said:


> you should swap in a new VR6


y? everyone is telling me not to....


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

orange_5129 said:


> y? everyone is telling me not to....


First Don't listen to everyone!! They are here to give you advise. If you truly want to do a VR6 swap, Do what your heart desires. I love VR6 motors Hence My name :laugh: 

But agreed with another post regarding purchasing a complete car with a VR6. Do some research and take your time! Most of these VR6's might have many miles on them. Check to see if the owner had done the timing chains, was it well maintained? was it abused? 

Good Luck!!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

vr6fanatic said:


> But agreed with another post regarding purchasing a complete car with a VR6. Do some research and take your time! Most of these VR6's might have many miles on them. Check to see if the owner had done the timing chains, was it well maintained? was it abused?
> 
> Good Luck!!! :thumbup::beer:


OP

If you want a VR6 get one with AWD, and then supercharge it! Blown VR6s are so damn sexy...


----------



## mikIIVr6 (Dec 12, 2007)

buddy you can do the swap yourself for less than 2000, just do it vr is way better don't listen to those fools, they say with easy mods its like a vr, but do those easy mods on the vr, then what, know what im saying


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

mikIIVr6 said:


> buddy you can do the swap yourself for less than 2000, just do it vr is way better don't listen to those fools, they say with easy mods its like a vr, but do those easy mods on the vr, then what, know what im saying


thats what im saying.... but i might as well just sell mine and get a vr6 and then do those mods...


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

orange_5129 said:


> thats what im saying.... but i might as well just sell mine and get a vr6 and then do those mods...


How many powertrain swaps have you done? They aren't easy and you really need a whole donor car. $2000 is going to JUST be the cost of a totaled car. Then, you need tools OR to pay for labor --and you've still got the motor out of a wrecked car. Even after a swap you're going to be horribly nose heavy b/c your car won't have the AWD that a VR6 really needs to avoid steering like a yacht.


----------



## new2FWD (Mar 24, 2012)

new2FWD said:


> you should swap in a new VR6





orange_5129 said:


> y? everyone is telling me not to....


because it's got the most power obviously


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

new2FWD said:


> because it's got the most power obviously


Have you seen just how much money it costs to make serious power in a VR6? A 4cyl or 5cyl will make gobs more power for less money.


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

bobsuncle said:


> Have you seen just how much money it costs to make serious power in a VR6? A 4cyl or 5cyl will make gobs more power for less money.


how?


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

orange_5129 said:


> how?


Build out your 2.0 with a stroker kit and then but a supercharger on it. It'll be faster and have a more usable powerband than a VR6 or a 2.0T.

A 5cylender can make REALLY big power, but the awesome parts are just now starting to come out so the selection is limited. A 400WHP turbo kit only costs about $5k and a 250WHP kit will cost you $3000.

A VR6 turbo kit will set you back an inordinate ammount more BUT you do get AWD in an .:r32.


----------



## mikIIVr6 (Dec 12, 2007)

Just get a donor cr thats full of rust and looks like ****, i just managed to get one for 700 and I just took the motor and parted out the rest, made my money back and got a free vr motor did the swap in a weekend, you have to do more so i'd say 2 weekends


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

mikIIVr6 said:


> Just get a donor cr thats full of rust and looks like ****, i just managed to get one for 700 and I just took the motor and parted out the rest, made my money back and got a free vr motor did the swap in a weekend, you have to do more so i'd say 2 weekends


That isn't exactly an easy task for someone who's ever done a swap. Not to mention you're assuming he's got somewhere to store a full blown parts car until he can sell it off.


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

bobsuncle said:


> That isn't exactly an easy task for someone who's ever done a swap. Not to mention you're assuming he's got somewhere to store a full blown parts car until he can sell it off.


i know a guy that can do it for me for cheap.... but ya i dont have the place to part out a car here at my place


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

orange_5129 said:


> i know a guy that can do it for me for cheap.... but ya i dont have the place to part out a car here at my place


Just buy a used turbo kit. They're cheap and you'll make more power.


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

87vr6 said:


> Pics of said 2.0t v4 motor please?


 X2


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

MKVmyfast said:


> X2
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


its not a 2.0T v4....its a 2.0L 8 in-line cylinder


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

orange_5129 said:


> its not a 2.0T v4....its a 2.0L 8 in-line cylinder


They're ragging on you, dude. The ones doing so have apparently forgotten they had to learn once too.


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

bobsuncle said:


> They're ragging on you, dude. The ones doing so have apparently forgotten they had to learn once too.


 trust me ive noticed....


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

orange_5129 said:


> trust me ive noticed....


 Have you looked at your options for building out your current motor? Since this is a learning experience for you I'd avoid a VR6. It's just an expensive monster to start building out. 

You have to keep in mind that a V-type engine has two of everything. That means a LOT of mods are twice as expensive.


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

bobsuncle said:


> Have you looked at your options for building out your current motor? Since this is a learning experience for you I'd avoid a VR6. It's just an expensive monster to start building out.
> 
> You have to keep in mind that a V-type engine has two of everything. That means a LOT of mods are twice as expensive.


oh i didnt know that.... but ived changed my mind and im swaping the 2.0L into a 32 in line sinlinder with a new 6 speed trany but only later on next year


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

bobsuncle said:


> They're ragging on you, dude. The ones doing so have apparently forgotten they had to learn once too.


You are right. But I, among many others, learned by searching, researching, then reading. Then, finally post a question. And I sure didn't make stupid comments like "I'm only 17 and make 3x as much money as you". That's how you lose any of the small credibility you might have had on here. 


I see this thread is exactly where it started 2 months ago, nowhere.


----------



## orange_5129 (Oct 15, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> You are right. But I, among many others, learned by searching, researching, then reading. Then, finally post a question. And I sure didn't make stupid comments like "I'm only 17 and make 3x as much money as you". That's how you lose any of the small credibility you might have had on here.
> 
> 
> I see this thread is exactly where it started 2 months ago, nowhere.


ya coming back to that,it maybe wasnt a great idea to say that.... and yes my question was never really answered but i did learn a few things about my car and what i could do to enhance it without spending to much money


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

orange_5129 said:


> oh i didnt know that.... but ived changed my mind and im swaping the 2.0L into a 32 in line sinlinder with a new 6 speed trany but only later on next year


What???? Where did you learn English, and please stop. You have no clue what your even talking about in this post.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devinadidas15 (Jan 16, 2011)

Go on wikipedia and read everything there is to know about what every the hell you wana know, or buy a honda :screwy:


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

You folks need to relax. The poor kid isn't sure where to go. So he decided to come to Vortex for some insight! And that is what Vortex is for!! To join a community of fellow VW/Audi enthusiasts who share the same passion about their cars!!


----------



## mikIIVr6 (Dec 12, 2007)

that's right!


----------



## adenjean980 (Feb 22, 2013)

How to change the clutch in a 1997 Volkswagen VW Jetta GLX VR6?
I have to change the clutch in my 1997 Volkwagen Jetta GLX VR6--have instructions but it doesn't say if I have to drop the engine or not? Any other viable information you may have is also appreciated.


----------

